# What's your element? (NTs only please)



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

So it occurs to me that the zodiac elements (Earth, Fire, Water & Air) and the Keirsey temperaments (Guardian, Artisan, Idealist & Rational) kinda match.

The Guardian temperament and Earth element are both steadfast and reliable.
The Artisan temperament and Fire element are both charismatic and fun-loving.
The Idealist temperament and Water element are both caring and nurturing.
The Rational temperament and Air element are both contemplative and intellectually-driven.

I expect there to be a large variance between people's signs and temperament, but just out of sheer curiosity I'm wondering just how many people have corresponding signs and elements.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Funnily enough, I'm apparently a Gemini.
Now it's back to ignoring the fact astrology ever existed.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

My real element is Fire  It has nothing to do with my zodiac sign. Zodiac would be Air.


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

Technically I have 18 fire points in my natal chart. I have a stellium in my sun sign, which is Leo. Saturn and Uranus are in Sagittarius and Jupiter is in Aries. Both my midheaven and my moon are in Aquarius, according to the point system I'm looking at that's six points for air. My ascendant is in Taurus and I have Neptune in Capricorn, that's five points for earth. And Pluto is in Scorpio, which gives me one water point.

So my chart is overwhelmingly fire according to these numbers. But wait, this doesn't consider that each house has it's own elements. The house system starts with the ascendent, my ascendent like I said before is in Taurus, right on the cusp, but still... the first huse is a fire sign, the second earth, the third air and the fourth is water. The fourth house overlaps my stellium in Leo. So that's a bit of hidden water energy there...


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

error said:


> Technically I have 18 fire points in my natal chart. I have a stellium in my sun sign, which is Leo. Saturn and Uranus are in Sagittarius and Jupiter is in Aries. Both my midheaven and my moon are in Aquarius, according to the point system I'm looking at that's six points for air. My ascendant is in Taurus and I have Neptune in Capricorn, that's five points for earth. And Pluto is in Scorpio, which gives me one water point.
> 
> So my chart is overwhelmingly fire according to these numbers. But wait, this doesn't consider that each house has it's own elements. The house system starts with the ascendent, my ascendent like I said before is in Taurus, right on the cusp, but still... the first huse is a fire sign, the second earth, the third air and the fourth is water. The fourth house overlaps my stellium in Leo. So that's a bit of hidden water energy there...


Yeah, I don't know what amuses me more. The fact that this was an unnecessarily complicated reply, or the fact that I actually understood exactly what you were talking about.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I don't look down on or bash on astrology, anymore than I do religion. Both have value to society as a study in anthropology. But, and this is purely from an objective perspective, some models work better than others at simulating certain things. In this case, I want to say, anything Astrology aims to do - modern sciences can do better. However, again, these out-dated systems still have value and are worthy of study because they still contain the very essence of important perspectives, attitudes, and ideas about reality that can easily get lost or become obscured in all the innovations of the day, and the conceptual language of the age.

On-topic, I am a Taurus so that makes me an Earth sign, but I also strongly identify with my ascending/rising sign, Aquarius, which is a water sign. I was born in Napa, CA (USA), 1983, at 2:40am.

I want to say, my Taurus aspect shows itself most apparently in my being an INTJ, and my very methodical ways of thinking about reality and approaching things in a pragmatic way. My Aquarius aspect shows itself most apparently in my methods of communicating with others, and how I come across very much like an ENTP in social contexts because I am so strongly introverted that I tend to dip into my shadow functions around other people.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I got into palmistry a little while back for fun party tricks to do with other people and my palm type is that of air, but, my astrology sign would be earth (Capricorn).

I'm guessing that I vote for Earth?

I find what little I have read of astrology to be quite interesting, but my knowledge of the subject is very low


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

My elements are oxygen and carbon, with a hint of hydrogen, nitrogen, phosphorus, sulfur, and "other".

I refuse to vote in this silly poll.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I voted aquarius as that's the one that falls on my birthday, but I see astrology as little more than a form of entertainment and not all at useful.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Taurus here.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm leo, so...Yeah, no.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Scorpio, which consists of almost my entire astrological chart.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Huh, looks like I really am an air type, which kinda pleases me because it's my favorite element of the four.

/Insert obligatory not-that-I-actually-believe-in-astrology stuff here


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> I got into palmistry a little while back for fun party tricks to do with other people and my palm type is that of air, but, my astrology sign would be earth (Capricorn).
> 
> I'm guessing that I vote for Earth?
> 
> I find what little I have read of astrology to be quite interesting, but my knowledge of the subject is very low


If your sun sign is earth, then yeah vote for earth. I think astrology is quite interesting, just like most mythology and theology.



KneeSeekerArrow said:


> My elements are oxygen and carbon, with a hint of hydrogen, nitrogen, phosphorus, sulfur, and "other".
> 
> I refuse to vote in this silly poll.


Good answer! It made me laugh.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't understand why but I think being a Scorpio messes up with my decision-making skills. We, Scorpios, are a horribly emotional bunch, and it made me second-guess if I am really an INTJ since I'm pretty much emotional at times. Though, I blame it mostly on pubescent hormones. :tongue:


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Aries
I'm have a ranged dps/dot/AoE Fire build.


----------



## ToxicSilver (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a Gemini... not sure which element that is but I doubt it's related to personality.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

air... I'm a gemini... what else do you wanna know?


----------



## Blue826 (Oct 3, 2012)

virgo. earth is pretty logical (INTP), but i feel like i'm somewhere between earth and water. astrology is only somewhat true. in my case, the criticism and obsessively organizing and trying to make sense of things like this. the result:









There is a lot of leeway. this is just my interpretation, etc. enjoy.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

I voted on this as Water, considering that

A)Water is the element I use most in my meditation practice.

and 

B) I'm a Cancer.

I know next to nothing about Astrology. I might have to look into in in depth sometime.


----------

